# Turkey McNuggets



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Luckily for them, they showed up after lunch.....


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Would that be the Happy Meal size or Mighty Kids?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Those would be good eats when the fall season rolls around


----------

